# Space (as in spacebar on a computer)



## wsv

What is the word for "space" in the context of spelling out two words?

For example, "two dogs" is "doi caini." If I were to spell this out it would be "d", "o", "i", SPACE?, "c", "a", "i", "n", "i".

I think the word for "space" here is "spaţiu" but am not sure.


----------



## farscape

_Spaţiu_ or _blanc_, both work.

Best,


----------



## wsv

Thank you! I'm building an online study game to help students study Romanian and English so this is very helpful.


----------



## Reef Archer

*PAUZĂ.*
This is what you're looking for: "d", "o", "i", PAUZĂ, "c", "â", "i", "n", "i".


----------



## wsv

Hi Reef Archer,

Thank you. I can see how that word would work too. It's hard to know without proper context what's the better of the two words to use.


----------

